
Could JavaScript get a standard library? - ausjke
https://github.com/tc39/proposal-javascript-standard-library/issues/19
======
ausjke
[http://2ality.com/2019/01/future-js.html#standard-
library](http://2ality.com/2019/01/future-js.html#standard-library)

